# Ralink 2560 will not work



## emka81 (May 17, 2010)

Hello,

i have a notebook with integrated WLAN. Inside there is a Ralink 2560


```
#dmesg | grep ral
ral0: <Ralink Technology RT2560> mem 0xd0000000-0xd0001fff irq 18 at device 12.0 on pci0
ral0: MAC/BBP RT2560 (rev 0x04), RF RT2525
```

i am running freebsd 8 Release, and loaded the module ral. Even ifconfig shows me that there is an interface.


```
# ifconfig ral0
ral0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:11:e9:29:22:33
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
```

But it doesn't work.


```
# ifconfig ral0 up scan
ifconfig: unable to get scan results
```

Another error message is:

```
# ifconfig ral0 inet 192.168.0.34 netmask 255.255.255.0 up 
ifconfig: ioctl (SIOCAIFADDR): Invalid argument
```

I hope you can help me ...

cheers Martin


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2010)

You are using the FreeBSD 7.x way. It changed with 8.0.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2010)

And 

Sticky: Important wireless networking change in FreeBSD 8


----------



## emka81 (May 17, 2010)

Thank you man !!! It worked .... thank you for the information !! *happy* 

It was only the line


```
# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0 inet 192.168.0.20 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

Perfekt ....


----------

